# Female rabbit needs home UT



## RattusNorvegicus (Feb 8, 2012)

I simply cannot care for my rabbit. She doesn't get the time, love, vet care, and care she needs. I don't want to put her in a shelter where she'll either be euthanized or put into a home where she'll be even more neglected so I am trying to find an alternative to the that. She has a hutch, and it has an attaching playpen. I took the playpen off of the hutch and brought it inside so she lives in that. She can come with everything she has, but not food. She is not socialized, but lets me pet her. I just wish I could find a good home that could work with her, and make her happy and healthy. If you have any questions, or if you are interested please let me know.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 8, 2012)

She's a beauty. 

Have you tried putting her on craigslist? 

Also, I wouldn't disregard shelters. If you google there are plenty Rabbit People out there that are placing bunnies, like yours with people who will love them, care for them physically and mentally. 

It's not like it was in the past. I remember no one knew what to do with a bunny. 

Hoping you reach out and give a rescue group in your area a try. Or maybe someone in a rescue group can contact another. 

Hoping you find someone to love your sweet beauty. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 8, 2012)

ray:


----------



## RattusNorvegicus (Feb 8, 2012)

I am more than willing to find a rescue to take her in, I actually emailed one yesterday. I meant I don't want her in a humane society type shelter. I have re-homed some of my rats using a website like CL, and wasn't able to find very good homes. I don't want something like that to happen again.

I really appreciate your nice comment, thank you.


----------



## RattusNorvegicus (Mar 16, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## RattusNorvegicus (May 29, 2012)

Well I haven't heard from the rescue I contacted. I really need to find her a good home. Please, anyone.


----------

